
The birth of Flask - mrkgnao
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2010/4/3/april-1st-post-mortem/
======
suhith
This is great, fascinating to know that Flask was inspired by Armin Ronacher's
April Fools joke!

Still got to appreciate his resolve to bring out better microframework than
the existing alternatives at the time.

